# Female Catfish Network for instagram status maxing



## 6ft4 (Apr 13, 2022)

One of the biggest Halo's if you have an active instagram page is having girls commenting on your pics 
The best halos are when a hot girl leaves a comment praising your looks or when a girl tags her friend in the comment (usually done by JBs)
Since getting this to happen organically is difficult since no girl wants to be the first to display lust for a guy if they are unsure if other girls are into him, you need to get the ball rolling by leaving comments from catfish accounts then hope over time you will get some organic comments

If we had a group of several trustworthy PSLers trying to grow our personal instagram pages, we could all have a few legit looking catfish accounts and leave comments on each other's pics. 
To make it seem legit we wouldn't want one catfish commenting on multiple pics on a persons account because anyone stalking through your photos would notice, so to combat this we could for example have 5 PSLers all with minimum 3 catfish accounts and spread the comments around. 

The first step is building the catfish accounts, even if we don't have any pics at the moment that are worthy of posting to our personal accounts, we can start building our catfishes today. 

I currently have 3 instagram profiles that are suitable to use as catfish accounts
1570 followers 850 following
I made this account using pics of a girl from an album I found online. The album contained clothed and topless pics. The initial plan for this account was to sell nudes to simps which I did but eventually she discovered the page and messaged me so I wiped all of the pics. Turns out she has like 40k tiktok followers 
The account now has no pics and lays dormant but it will look legit because of the follower count once I decide on a new foid to use 

330 followers 230 following
I just have a couple of pics of a foid on this account. Again it's a girl who's album I found online containing nudes but I'm no longer bothered trying to sell nudes
I'm actively gaining followers on this so it's best to have a couple of pics up

150 followers 250 following 
Random chav girl who I found some pics of online, The first post I made on this account is from 2019 so it may add to the perceived legitimacy.
Some of the pics have the look that they were taken in the 2015 era so I may remove them.
I just used chav pics because I wanted to play out the fantasy of a chav commenting on my pics and other girls seeing it jfl

With the catfish accounts you make you need to make the decision of whether you will set the page to private or public
If you are talking to a girl you're trying to slay and she looks through who has commented on your instagram pics and checks out the catfish profile, it is more of a halo if the catfish profile is set to public and contains a decent amount of pics because then they will get a full view of the level of girl they think they're competing against for you
If you have a low effort catfish it's best to set it to private so that they don't discover it's a fake because alot of your followers will be from ethnic men and there will be no white female interaction on your page. You can just set the profile pic to the girl of your choice. A lot of zoomers these days don't even post pics on their instagram they just use it to follow people they know so all you have to do is get a normal follower/following count like 500 of each

Now onto the next point, what type of girl are you going to use as your catfish
imo you need to make it believable. There is no point using some influencer slag who looks like she's Chad/footballers only
I am going to experiment with using a faceblend app to create an attractive face that does not belong to any girl irl
This would probably work best for profiles set to private that you just need a profile pic for 
I imagine it would be difficult to larp an entire account with a copy/pasted face blend but I will look into it
When it comes to the girl you're gonna use for a high effort public account, you just need to find some no name attractive girl with a low follower count and harvest all of her pics and hope she never finds it.
With these high effort accounts you should be following just anglos if she looks like an anglo so your followers are believable, but again this leads to the chance of someone who knows her finding it.
If you are going to use catfish accounts just to leave likes and not comments you can bang out plenty of low effort private accounts 
Foids you are talking to will probably just scroll over them if they wanna check the likes on your post and see it's a female but prob wont inspect it any further 

Anyone who is interested in discussing this further leave a comment
I will post an update once I've found or created the female faces I want to use


----------



## Deleted member 18922 (Apr 13, 2022)

I have a dozen very legit looking catfish accounts that i already use for this, would love to join in


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Apr 13, 2022)

mirin autism but legit


----------



## Deleted member 18922 (Apr 13, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> mirin autism but legit



I know this works because a miscer from the bodybuilding forum back in 2015 came up with this. Women see that you are popular so they automatically want you.


----------



## Salludon (Apr 13, 2022)

Good thread.

I also need more female comments on my insta.

Right now I only have psl autists mirin my hollow cheeks and hunter eyes.


----------



## fuggg (Apr 13, 2022)

I dont have any accs nor time rn but if you want to gather some users that are potentially interested in being part of that network sometime feel free to add me / send me an invite


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 13, 2022)

Salludon said:


> Good thread.
> 
> I also need more female comments on my insta.
> 
> Right now I only have psl autists mirin my hollow cheeks and hunter eyes.


I seen your instagram a few days ago and got a good lol out of that
Can't remember your username 
I can drop a comment from my one active catfish now if you want


----------



## Salludon (Apr 13, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> I seen your instagram a few days ago and got a good lol out of that


It really is funny. Imagine a girl opens up to read some comments and sees this









6ft4 said:


> I can drop a comment from my one active catfish now if you want


I appreciate it man but you don’t have to. It’s a really good idea tho but i don’t think many users would want others from this site to know their instagram.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 13, 2022)

Salludon said:


> Good thread.
> 
> I also need more female comments on my insta.
> 
> Right now I only have psl autists mirin my hollow cheeks and hunter eyes.









Tyler Maher:


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

This may be legit but I feel like it'd be better to have organic comments 🤷.. no foid is gonna be attracted to u just bc other chicks are lol , esp if u literally aren't famous for anything.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Apr 13, 2022)

Salludon said:


> It really is funny. Imagine a girl opens up to read some comments and sees this
> 
> View attachment 1633918
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Apr 13, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> This may be legit but I feel like it'd be better to have organic comments 🤷.. no foid is gonna be attracted to u just bc other chicks are lol , esp if u literally aren't famous for anything.


Idk man preselection is very very legit. It's hard to understand though as our brain works differently


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> Idk man preselection is very very legit. It's hard to understand though as our brain works differently
> 
> View attachment 1633941


Yah but I think you're missing a key point that the guy has to meet a minimum threshold of attraction or atleast be very well known for something. I guarantee a woman isn't being kept up at night over a LTN who got into a relationship. More like a HTN who wasn't her type while she chases after Chad jfl and slowly starting to regret it as Chad won't commit to her . But if you're ugly, LTN, or MTN and aren't famous for anything, literally no woman will care that other women are interested in you.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

A good example is Addison Rae's boyfriend Omer Fedi. The guy is well known for being a famous producer for big artists yet he still gets called "ugly" online by other girls  bc he doesn't meet the minimum looks threshold for most women. His fame only halos him a little bit and despite his relationship with a high SMV woman, women will aren't interested in him.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Apr 13, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Yah but I think you're missing a key point that the guy has to meet a minimum threshold of attraction


didnt read after this. just shut up man this is obvious already. we have reached that stage already


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> A good example is Addison Rae's boyfriend Omer Fedi. The guy is well known for being a famous producer for big artists yet he still gets called "ugly" online by other girls  bc he doesn't meet the minimum looks threshold for most women. His fame only halos him a little bit and despite his relationship with a high SMV woman, women will aren't interested in him.


Just dye your hair red theory


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> didnt read after this. just shut up man this is obvious already. we have reached that stage already


Another blackpiller denying reality. What else is new lol. So much for the pro-facts pillers


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Just dye your hair red theory


I feel bad for that dude tbh. He gets roasted for no reason jfl..


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Apr 13, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Another blackpiller denying reality. What else is new lol. So much for the pro-facts pillers


no ur just sperging shit we already knew 10 years ago. we're on another level now sorry its too much for ur low IQ black nigger pea brain to understand.

No wonder we made you our slaves , fucking stupid. good for nothing other than manual labour


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I feel bad for that dude tbh. He gets roasted for no reason jfl..


Sometimes I ask myself what am I doing wrong that I can’t get a Stacy like that ? 

You and I mog the shit out of that nigga & out of all the chads in her inbox & guys she meets on a daily basis she picked him???? 

Maybe personality theory is legit.. they both have the same sense of style n shit 

Maybe I’m coping.. then again her ex was Bryce hall JFL .. im losing it


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> no ur just sperging shit we already knew 10 years ago. we're on another level now sorry its too much for ur low IQ black nigger pea brain to understand.
> 
> No wonder we made you our slaves , fucking stupid. good for nothing other than manual labour


As usual resorting to racism when you've lost an argument jfl. You're the one who has to make fake ACCS bc girls ain't into you . I had an organic ig with 10k+ followers back in highschool jfl. Over for u

Suicifuel for u


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Apr 13, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Sometimes I ask myself what am I doing wrong that I can’t get a Stacy like that ?
> 
> You and I mog the shit out of that nigga & out of all the chads in her inbox & guys she meets on a daily basis she picked him????
> 
> ...


Yah it def is. Also status helps a bit since he's bestfriends with kid laroi lol. This actually seems to be common with high SMV women going for normies/non-chads. But I'm actually am gonna make a guide for how HTNs-chadlites/tyronelite can organically increase our SMV and get staceylites/Staceys easier. My goal is pretty similar to yours. Increase my SMV to be in social circle with socialites to attract model-tier women.


----------



## Deleted member 18922 (Apr 13, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> This may be legit but I feel like it'd be better to have organic comments 🤷.. no foid is gonna be attracted to u just bc other chicks are lol , esp if u literally aren't famous for anything.



It's called pre selection









How Preselection Works to Get You Girls


In early 2007, back when I was still trying to figure out how to achieve consistent results picking up women in bars and nightclubs, I took some time to look back over the successful pickups I'd had over the past 6 or 7 months to see what common patterns I could pick out among them. I noticed a...




www.girlschase.com


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 14, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> One of the biggest Halo's if you have an active instagram page is having girls commenting on your pics
> The best halos are when a hot girl leaves a comment praising your looks or when a girl tags her friend in the comment (usually done by JBs)
> Since getting this to happen organically is difficult since no girl wants to be the first to display lust for a guy if they are unsure if other girls are into him, you need to get the ball rolling by leaving comments from catfish accounts then hope over time you will get some organic comments
> 
> ...


Will be interested


----------



## fogdart (Apr 14, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> Idk man preselection is very very legit. It's hard to understand though as our brain works differently
> 
> View attachment 1633941





MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Yah but I think you're missing a key point that the guy has to meet a minimum threshold of attraction or atleast be very well known for something. I guarantee a woman isn't being kept up at night over a LTN who got into a relationship. More like a HTN who wasn't her type while she chases after Chad jfl and slowly starting to regret it as Chad won't commit to her . But if you're ugly, LTN, or MTN and aren't famous for anything, literally no woman will care that other women are interested in you.


Preselection has more to do with the girl's looks than the guy's looks. If you're dating a hot girl, women will automatically preselect you regardless of your looks level. You could be a LTN dating a Stacy and women who rejected you in the past will be bothered just because they're curious about why the hot girl is interested in you. Some women also love the validation and attention you give them even if they're not attracted to you, so they actually feel some type of way when you get a girlfriend. Of course, mostly HTNs and above that get to use preselection because attractive women rarely date normies and LTNs. It is like the rich getting richer - attractive men can attract women with their looks and also preselection.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 14, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Preselection has more to do with the girl's looks than the guy's looks. If you're dating a hot girl, women will automatically preselect you regardless of your looks level. You could be a LTN dating a Stacy and women who rejected you in the past will be bothered just because they're curious about why the hot girl is interested in you. Some women also love the validation and attention you give them even if they're not attracted to you, so they actually feel some type of way when you get a girlfriend. Of course, mostly HTNs and above that get to use preselection because attractive women rarely date normies and LTNs. It is like the rich getting richer - attractive men can attract women with their looks and also preselection.


Hey fogdart are you a chadlite?

Is your background Nigerian?


----------



## fogdart (Apr 14, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Hey fogdart are you a chadlite?
> 
> Is your background Nigerian?


Tyronelite. I'm West African, but not Nigerian


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 14, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Tyronelite. I'm West African, but not Nigerian


Mirin, we similar rating
Is your lookmaxxing finished?


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Apr 14, 2022)

What about a catfish of a gay man, does that work too?


----------



## Barry (Apr 14, 2022)

This strategy is legit and I did it in my early IG days. Eventually it gets taken over by real people because they see the engagement and join in. 

You can also increase engagement by having guy accounts that argue with anyone who comes to your profile as long as you don't do it with every comment. Trigger dumb fucks into having long ass conversations on your images. Also, get your fake profiles to interact with real profiles from people you're friends with. Then add them as friends to your fake accounts. This makes it look like it's all real because people see your fake friends are also friends with your other friends and it just looks like you're all mutual.

Another thing you can do if you're a JBW guy and you've got a new account is steal a load of photos from SEA or Japan or some shit and then start adding asian girls. Make up some fucking story like you used to teach english in thailand or some shit, get a phrasebook and type "hello" in their language and add them. You can easily get 100s of follows like this.

one day I will write a thread on IG maxxing

Chances of me adding to a PSL network are low though because some of you fuckers are insane lmao and the only time I shared a pic with a guy on .co he tried to fucking track me down like a spy or some shit


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 14, 2022)

Baby Shark said:


> It's called pre selection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* I hate female nature, why we gotta make fake account network and fake the preselection shit*





Your browser is not able to display this video.





*its all tiresome *


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 14, 2022)

Anstrum95 said:


> * I hate female nature, why we gotta make fake account network and fake the preselection shit*
> 
> View attachment 1634548
> 
> ...


I agree but passing on your genes is all about adaptation
If you can't adapt to the current environment you will die out, it's that simple


----------



## Anstrum95 (Apr 14, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> I agree but passing on your genes is all about adaptation
> If you can't adapt to the current environment you will die out, it's that simple


*its over, ldarmaxx*





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## fogdart (Apr 14, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Mirin, we similar rating
> Is your lookmaxxing finished?


I'm still on my journey bro - trying to stay lean, getting skin on point (VERY important), maintaining my hair, teeth whitening, stylemaxxing(very underrated here) etc. I may consider some hardcore stuff later on if I feel the need.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 14, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I'm still on my journey bro - trying to stay lean, getting skin on point (VERY important), maintaining my hair, teeth whitening, stylemaxxing(very underrated here) etc. I may consider some hardcore stuff later on if I feel the need.


Yeah I've noticed retin a has made some of my acne scars quite noticeable on my temples however
May have to use Dr pen or get fraxel laser on them
Teeth whitening too 
Finally getting as lean as I was before too

Hope it all goes well bro


----------



## johncruz12345 (Apr 14, 2022)

Barry said:


> This strategy is legit and I did it in my early IG days. Eventually it gets taken over by real people because they see the engagement and join in.
> 
> You can also increase engagement by having guy accounts that argue with anyone who comes to your profile as long as you don't do it with every comment. Trigger dumb fucks into having long ass conversations on your images. Also, get your fake profiles to interact with real profiles from people you're friends with. Then add them as friends to your fake accounts. This makes it look like it's all real because people see your fake friends are also friends with your other friends and it just looks like you're all mutual.
> 
> ...


IF you ever make a ig maxxing thread. Tag me.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 14, 2022)

OP im down and trustworthy. You seem too from what i grasp of you.


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 14, 2022)

This has garnered some decent interest
Who is interested in joining a discord server to co ordinate things?
I have exchanged DMs with a number of you in the past so I believe we can maintain a tight knit, trustworthy group


----------



## KDA Player (Apr 14, 2022)

Good idea, sad I don't have an insta


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 14, 2022)

KDA Player said:


> Good idea, sad I don't have an insta


perfect opportunity to make one 
If each member of the "network" has 3 catfishes and we get 10 members, that means you can get 30 likes from female accounts on your first pic


----------



## KDA Player (Apr 14, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> perfect opportunity to make one
> If each member of the "network" has 3 catfishes and we get 10 members, that means you can get 30 likes from female accounts on your first pic


You're right, I think I will create one


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Apr 14, 2022)

Salludon said:


> It really is funny. Imagine a girl opens up to read some comments and sees this
> 
> View attachment 1633918
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry (Apr 15, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> perfect opportunity to make one
> If each member of the "network" has 3 catfishes and we get 10 members, that means you can get 30 likes from female acc





6ft4 said:


> This has garnered some decent interest
> Who is interested in joining a discord server to co ordinate things?
> I have exchanged DMs with a number of you in the past so I believe we can maintain a tight knit, trustworthy group



fuck it I'm in.

I don't know whether I'll have the balls to use them on my account and potentially reveal myself to you guys, but I'll help you guys get a boost with some hot girl accounts anyway. I'll join the discord to share strategies at least as well, then see how it goes. If we get some good guys together and nobody does any major autist incel shit, it should be a great thing.


----------



## ballskin (Apr 17, 2022)

I have a catfish too


----------



## TeenAscender (Apr 18, 2022)

Salludon said:


> Good thread.
> 
> I also need more female comments on my insta.
> 
> Right now I only have psl autists mirin my hollow cheeks and hunter eyes.


Is ur ig Salludon?


----------



## Amexmaxx (Apr 19, 2022)

There should be a bot service that does this for you.


----------



## MewMaxxing (May 7, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> One of the biggest Halo's if you have an active instagram page is having girls commenting on your pics
> The best halos are when a hot girl leaves a comment praising your looks or when a girl tags her friend in the comment (usually done by JBs)
> Since getting this to happen organically is difficult since no girl wants to be the first to display lust for a guy if they are unsure if other girls are into him, you need to get the ball rolling by leaving comments from catfish accounts then hope over time you will get some organic comments
> 
> ...


Autism mode but I’m in frfr


----------



## 6ft4 (May 7, 2022)

MewMaxxing said:


> Autism mode but I’m in frfr


DM me if you want the link to the discord


----------



## Thongmasta (May 9, 2022)

Amazing thread tbh


----------



## BoneDensity (May 12, 2022)

How is it going for you guys?


----------



## btsgangruling (Jul 25, 2022)

Any progress on this? @6ft4
Send discord


----------

